# Dithers for Mbuna Electric Yellow



## FishFishBoy (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi,

So far I have a 70gal with small electric yellow mbunas, with plenty of cover. I want them to have that option, but they dont come out much except to eat. they are terrified of me.

i want to add some dithers and am wondering if jumbo neon tetras would work, or else I might go with tiger barbs or else zebra danios (which I wonder are too active and might scare my already scared fish).

i was planning on adding small Demasoni next.

Any suggestions on these or other dithers would be great. I like color!

thanks so much,

FFB


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The best dithers for mbuna are more mbuna. How many labs do you have and how long have they been in the tank? What are the dimensions of your 70G?


----------



## FishFishBoy (Feb 4, 2009)

i guess labs mean electric yellow mbuna?
what mbuna would you recommend to add?
it is important for me to learn what other cichlids i could or should add.
also interested in dither fish.

70gal is 4.5 feet long, i have about 2" of coral sand, and small, intricate rock formations.

i have nine smallies, two appear to be male, all around an inch and change. they are all yellow.

for only one week they have been in a clean balanced tank that had a big fishload in last cycle: very ready.

although its only been a week, it appears they are very comfy in the homes i built for them and i cant see why they would want to come out of them.

thanks so much!

FFB


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> The best dithers for mbuna are more mbuna. \?


Couldnt agree more. I would just give it time, they will become less scared. Especially with more fish in the tank. Acei are popular as mbuna dithers because they school in the upper to mid levels of your tank.


----------



## Poisonelf (Jul 14, 2008)

I would like to second the Acei. They will make your other fish come out and it is nice to watch them school together. I have the yellow-tailed Acei.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With mbuna, you want to fill the tank to the waterline with rock if you can, but at least half way up the height of the tank.

You could fit 3 species nicely...6 yellow labs (proper name is labidochromis caeruleus) and 6 pseudotropheus acei are a good start.

If you want to add fish that are not from Malawi, even realizing that they will not be needed to function as dithers, I have heard that tiger barbs and giant danios can work (not zebra danios or jumbo neons...they would be snacks rather than dithers). I think you'd get better color with a 3rd species of mbuna however.


----------



## hp (Dec 8, 2008)

What do have in addition to the yellow lab?
I put last week some 20 small yellow lab in 100 g; and they are swiming all the time.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I also think that even if you changed nothing, they would eventually start coming out more often as they get bigger and more mature...

because eventually that biological clock is going to be ticking louder and louder!!

in other words... they're gonna come out to court and spawn.

However, I agree with the others... a more crowded tank will always result in more action!


----------



## hp (Dec 8, 2008)

not sure it's a size issue.
in case they are 0.5" ( just 4-6 weeks old); and sweeming in the open all the time - but they are many


----------



## FishFishBoy (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks!

the labs are lone now, 9 of them. the synods in my LFS are too large and i worry they will eat all the food and i will have to pour in food to have leftovers and then they will just be giants. so, the labs are alone.

is there a reason to not add demasoni? the only one i can think of is the commitment, if i must have 13 of them, when they grow large i cant take any out, i'll have to take out the labs or others.

can i have acai and demasoni together? right now my LFS has plenty of tiny fry demasoni but not sure about the acai.

three species sounds great, so labs and acai and what else? or labs and demasoni and what else?

i would like some surface dwelling dither fish just for variety but all the info i get at various sites is contradictory.

thanks so much for your advice. i am sure the fish will appreciate it too since you are not only helping me but also the little fellers.

FFB


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

FishFishBoy said:


> i guess labs mean electric yellow mbuna?
> what mbuna would you recommend to add?
> it is important for me to learn what other cichlids i could or should add.
> also interested in dither fish.
> ...


Well Electric Yellows are part of the labidochromis "Lab" Genus. but it doesn't mean that all labs are Electric Yellows or Yellow Labs.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

The reason your labs might be hiding all the time or won't come out for food is because you are understock. The more competition for food there is, you get to see your fish more because they will always be on top waiting for food. I think Ps.Acei, Yellow labs, and Ps.Demasoni do great as a combo(because that is what I have in my 60gallon)! I think it would be perfectly fine if you have those three species in your 75gallon. What kind of filters are you running? With Demasoni you should add about 14-16 so some of your Demasoni wont always get pick on by the dominant one. What kind of food are you feeding your Mbunas?

Show us a picture of your tank for more advice :thumb:


----------



## john9982 (Mar 10, 2006)

if i were you i would do the labs demasoni and rainbows for dithers or tiger barbs,i had labs and the blue scolfoli with black fins and the tank looked real good with them together but i would of rather had demasoni cause they are a smaller fish and i would get about 20 of them with the 9 labs and bushy nose pleco or a rubber lip pleco


----------

